# Insurance Quote



## insomniasg1 (2 Apr 2004)

Just a quick question if anyone can help.

Got a quote for insurance recently as a named driver on parents policy. Looking to learn and apply for my full licence as soon as possible. Anyway the quote given was for 1 year and was €1330. The car in question is a Ford Focus estate, 1.7litre. I am currently on a provisional licence. I've had lessons in the past but not a lot of on going experience due to work, college etc. The quotation was from Royal & Sun Alliance. 

To me this seems very excessive for a named driver only. Incidently, although I was told this has no bearing on any application, I have driven a moped for the last 5 years with no accidents or claims made by me or against me. 

Does anyone agree with the excessiveness of this quote? What would be a more realistic quote or is my estimation of this out of line in general.

Any comments welcomed.

Regards


----------



## okidoki987 (2 Apr 2004)

Moped has NO bearing on a car insurance (unless maybe if it's the same insurance company?).
Your age, CC of the car, licence and driving history are
what count for insurance premiums.
As to the premium, try a couple of other companies and see what they charge?


----------



## Jildy (2 Apr 2004)

I have my own car and Insurance with a NCB for 5 yrs. My Dad was going to have me as a named driver on his car also just for convenience sake which is a 1.8L Petrol. That was until he got the quote. It was €1200 extra on top of his own quote.... I also have a full licence for 4 yrs... So €1300 seems ok actually to me...You see, in theory, you could be the main driver of the car so you could possibly carry a high risk....


----------



## The Snork Maiden (2 Apr 2004)

My boyfriend is a name driver on my policy.  It cost us another €635.00 for the privilege.

1.1 litre car.  NCB 4yrs. with the same company for full 4yrs.


----------



## insomniasg1 (3 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies.

I contacted our broker again and they confirmed the quote but said that if I only needed it for say 6 months (while I learn & hopefully pass) I can cancel at this point and get a refund of the remaining six months, (665 approx.)

Thanks again for your responses.


Regards,


----------



## lynchtp (5 Apr 2004)

> Moped has NO bearing on a car insurance (unless maybe if it's the same insurance company?).





> Your age, CC of the car, licence and driving history are what count for insurance premiums.



Surely this is a contradiction on behalf of the motor insurance companies, as a driving history would incorporate previous driving, 5 years driving is five years driving. On a bike you still abide by the same rules of the road, you face the same  hazzards (possibly more as you have to worry about Center of Gravity a whole lot more).

But maybe history means something different in Rip Off InsuraneLand


----------



## Redbhoy (7 Apr 2004)

Shop Around. My girlfriend and I were insured with Royal Sun Alliance for 3 years or so. We had 2 claims against us totalling less than 5K. After one year no claims they quoted us 3K for the year. They told us we werent entitled to 1 year no claim bonus as its their perogative whether we got it or not. We shopped around and ended up getting a quote from AXA for €1600. AXA rang Royal Sun Alliance for us while my girlfriend was in the office and asked about the no claims. After an ear bashing they decided to give it to us. I think they make their own sets of rules to suit themselves.
When I started off driving at 21 my mother put me on her policy. Hibernian Quote line started off quoting £3500, my mother rang her branch and it dropped to £2700. She went into the branch herself and the quote dropped to £700. Its as if they cant screw you to your face but are only to happy if you are at the end of the phone line.
I'd advise you to do as Mary Harney says and shop around.


----------



## decembersally (8 Apr 2004)

*Car insurance*

Hi,

The quote you received seemed quite alot. I am insured with Hibernian too, and it costs nothing to have my partner is a named driver on the car! (1.1 ltr engine, 2000.)


----------



## Dr Moriarty (8 Apr 2004)

*Re: Car insurance*



> But maybe history means something different in Rip Off InsuranceLand



I drove a series of motorbikes for 8 years claim-free. I had a full motorcycle licence from day one, and an advanced driving certificate by the time my first renewal came around. My premium (with then monopoly-holders NU) rose by about 60%-70% every year, and every year until I was 26 I paid exactly the same premium as a 17-year-old with a provisional.

When I got in the family way and had to switch to four wheels, I got a call from NU asking why I wasn't taking out a car policy with them, as I was such a "loyal" customer...

Needless to say, I told them to shove it up their actuarial tables. :mad 

Dr. M.


----------



## piggy (10 Apr 2004)

*"Looking to learn and apply for my full licence as soon as possible. Anyway the quote given was for 1 year and was €1330. The car in question is a Ford Focus estate, 1.7litre. I am currently on a provisional licence."*

Short answer no.

Long answer yes. 

I'm driving for six years now (28yrs, 6yrs full driving license)...no crashes, no claims.
Lived in Australia for a year a couple years ago and so sold my car before leaving and ended my policy with insurance company.
Came back and started new policy. Because of the break I had to start from scratch...they're charging me 1200 at the moment on an old heap of a car -1 litre engine...(it was free so I don't mind looking like a granny  )!

I personally find this an incredible amount of money to be paying, given my age and driving experience...I think Insurance companies are ripping us all off. I really mean that. So, I also think you're paying way to much for your policy...but in comparison to what I'm paying no...it seems reasonable...if you know what I mean!!


----------

